
Hacker Says He Printed Anti-Semitic and Racist Fliers at Colleges Across U.S - aestetix
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/29/nyregion/hacker-weev-says-he-printed-anti-semitic-and-racist-fliers-at-colleges-across-us.html?_r=0
======
Kenji
I applaud this man. He fights for free speech no matter what. The idea that
you can be punished and fined just for saying things (that aren't direct
threats) is appalling, yet it happens all across the western world.

